# Should I be worried? (Raw/BARF)



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Our 5 month old was started on raw one week ago, chicken quarters, backs, breasts, and thighs. No organs. He had rocket butt for a couple days (not worried) so we added a bit more bone. For the last two days he's having several very small liquid stools with a little straining. I'm guessing he's actually constipated and is having trouble passing some stool. He's acting normal, drinking, eating, no abdominal tenderness. I made him an appointment at the vet but its not until Wednesday.

How worried should I be?

Oh also I started adding some probiotics yesterday. The poor guy has had pudding poop/soft poops since we got him but I've attributed it to worms/meds, antibiotics (bacterial skin rash), vaccines, and food changes.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Constipation is usually due to too much bone . It sounds like he was getting enough bone..perhaps too much now? Also , add 100% pumpkin , canned. It works wonders for both the runs and constipation. 

Others are more experienced here and will help - but the main RAW feeding section in this forum gets more traffic. Maybe repost there? 

As an aside , my dog had the runs during transition , even with plain chicken. He is fine now , I just have to make sure I do not add anything new too quickly and also make sure I do not over do the OM portion.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

oh , sorry , just noticed this IS the main section lol


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for your response. I agree, probably too much bone or just the adjustment period. He's still having tiny little diarrheas a few times a day. I'm going to get a fecal done tomorrow just to be sure nothing else is going on. I've tried adding the pumpkin and I haven't noted much difference,


----------

